# 652 w/ 2TB drive only reports 47 hrs.



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

I picked up a 652 with a WD 2TB drive. I looked for the details of the drive and it reports only 47 HD hours capacity. 
I opened the unit up thinking it was the original 160 GB drive, but it was the advertised 2TB. The drive is dated 5/09.

I haven't done anything further yet. Whats' up with this?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

sounds like someone upgraded it poorly.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The 160GB original drive would only yield 20 HD hrs. If the 2 TB drive was properly copied and expanded, it would have yield 315 hrs. 

Its hard to tell if the drive/software was properly done or if the drive is bad, or otherwise.


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

If I pull the drive and run a diagnostic on the drive will that prove one way or the other if that drive itself has a problem? I sent a message to the seller and waiting for a reply.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Looking at it info in Winmfs will tell you what it is, and maybe able to expand it if needed.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

More than likely it was not expanded correctly. If you can share the output of MFSInfo when running WinMFS as an administrator that would help.


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

The seller got back to me. 
Question; does the "clear & delete everything" have any effect on this? 
There is also a problem with the CC slot, the encrypted channels keep on disappearing, but that is another problem for a new thread.

BTW, the caps on the PS look good. Close inspection nothing bulging. The MB looks good It appears to be well taken care of (unlike others I have seen).


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

If you don't have already download this http://www.mfslive.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=976 look under info if not expanded go to mfsadd see if it will expand. http://www.mfslive.org/winmfs/quickstart.htm


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

I did a "mfsadd" and it apparently solved the problem. Capacity went from 47 to 313 HD hours.

*Has anyone heard of doing a 'clear & delete everything" doing this??*  What is this "Apple_Free Extra" partition?

Before:


> Partition Maps
> #: type name length base ( size )
> 1 Apple_partition_map Apple [email protected] ( 31.5K)
> 2 Image Bootstrap 1 [email protected] ( 512.0 )
> ...


.
After;


> Partition Maps
> #: type name length base ( size )
> 1 Apple_partition_map Apple [email protected] ( 31.5K)
> 2 Image Bootstrap 1 [email protected] ( 512.0 )
> ...


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

CD&E does not do that.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

It looks like someone used WinMFS to copy the original 160GB drive to a 320GB drive, and expanded (which is how you got partitions 14 and 15 added to the original 13 from the 160GB drive), and then later someone copied the 320 to the 2TB and didn't expand.

(perhaps they misunderstood my advice to do the expansion later as a separate operation, and never got around to doing it)

The Apple Partition Map is, if one is accustomed to the PC/DOS/MBR style drives, weird.

You know that slogan "think different"? I'm pretty sure it was in full force when they came up with the APM.

The actual place on the drive that stores the list of all the partitions and where they are and how big they are is the first partition.

The map of the partition map is a partition.

In a case like yours where someone copied or restored onto a larger drive and didn't (or hasn't yet) expand(ed), the unused, unpartitioned space at the end is listed in the APM as a partition--an Apple Free Partition.

Yep, the part that ain't partitioned is listed as a partition.

When you expand with WinMFS, it can take that free space and make it part of the MFS Media partition that comes just before it if the limit of 3 MFS pairs has already been reached.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Did you get this on ebay? You would think he would have checked it out before selling.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

What's even more puzzling is that someone upgraded to a 2 tb drive for the TiVo, didn't see any increase in recording capacity, and left it at that.


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

> Did you get this on ebay? You would think he would have checked it out before selling.


Yes, but when he did the C&D, he would of had to gone through that ridiculous, so called (mis)guided setup to do that wouldn't he which would of defeated (sort of) the purpose?

I asked some additional questions and will report back when I hear from him. he doesn't give the impression he didn't know what he was doing or didn't care.

.


----------

